# Vet wants to sedate my cockatiel. Need advise pleaseee :(



## Raghad (Aug 29, 2012)

So my 4 and a half cockatiel who is having breathing problems since January still hasnt got better. We gave her baytril, animeloxan/petcam , doxybird, antiasmatic, new oxyfit (for birds respiratory infection ) but all of the medicines seems to work for a short time. We did bloodtest for viruses and chlamydia and it came out negative (she's clear). Now the doctor said we need xrays and we have to sedate her. I told her if we can just hold her without sedating her. She said no because she may lose her breath from stress. Because i was trying to show the doctor something on her for few seconds and from the stress her breathing problem got worse. But she said that sedating her can kill her but they will try their best to make it safe and by the way they arent avian vets (no avian vet in my country). She gave me till Wednesday to think if i wanna do it. And i dontttt knowww im so scared. Im seeing her now active and happy. I dont wanna take her to her death. What do u guys think? Has anyone tried sedating their cockatiel?


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*sedation*

Yes, sedation is stressful to birds, but it can be done safely. I had my previous cockatiel x-rayed (sadly, that's how they confirmed she had cancer) The vet and workers assured me she'd be sedated as little as possible and for only a short time. I trusted them and my bird was fine. I was the one who was stressed the most! Do you trust the vet and the workers? That means a lot. An x-ray can tell a lot, especially if the other things you have tried have not worked. I do understand your concern. But a good vet can do it quickly with as little stress as possible. I hope your bird is okay. Sending best wishes!


----------



## foobie (Sep 6, 2011)

I just had to have X-rays for my cockatiel, Junior. I was very nervous too! They did have to sedate him, but I think it was very brief. I know it's scary, but the X-rays can show so much, and they might come up with a treatment. When Junior got home, he was his feisty self, not like I was after sedation! Hoping for the best outcome!!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

My Peanut was sick a couple of months ago and they had to sedate him to do an X-ray as well. I know it's scary, I was so worried about something going wrong with it, but they X-rays do show a lot. But ultimately its up to you, with whether your comfortable with it or not


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

If your vet is a skilled avian vet, and if you trust them completely, I'd go ahead with it. Best of luck with your 'tiel.


----------



## Raghad (Aug 29, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> If your vet is a skilled avian vet, and if you trust them completely, I'd go ahead with it. Best of luck with your 'tiel.





han93 said:


> My Peanut was sick a couple of months ago and they had to sedate him to do an X-ray as well. I know it's scary, I was so worried about something going wrong with it, but they X-rays do show a lot. But ultimately its up to you, with whether your comfortable with it or not





foobie said:


> I just had to have X-rays for my cockatiel, Junior. I was very nervous too! They did have to sedate him, but I think it was very brief. I know it's scary, but the X-rays can show so much, and they might come up with a treatment. When Junior got home, he was his feisty self, not like I was after sedation! Hoping for the best outcome!!





Janalee said:


> Yes, sedation is stressful to birds, but it can be done safely. I had my previous cockatiel x-rayed (sadly, that's how they confirmed she had cancer) The vet and workers assured me she'd be sedated as little as possible and for only a short time. I trusted them and my bird was fine. I was the one who was stressed the most! Do you trust the vet and the workers? That means a lot. An x-ray can tell a lot, especially if the other things you have tried have not worked. I do understand your concern. But a good vet can do it quickly with as little stress as possible. I hope your bird is okay. Sending best wishes!


Thank you guys alot. My cockatiel has been breathing well by herself before 2 days of her xrays appointment so the doctor said we should wait. Its been 13 days now breathing well after 6 months of suffering. I really hope she doesnt get it back!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

That is great that she is breathing better! Hope she stays that way too


----------



## Raghad (Aug 29, 2012)

JoJo's Mom said:


> That is great that she is breathing better! Hope she stays that way too


Thank you so much!! Im checking on her every hour haha😊

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

